# Price Dropping of Hedgie



## Dravenius (Jul 23, 2011)

hi HHC!  wanna ask what are the standard price of a hedgehog in your country? because here our standard price is 1,500pesos to 3,000 pesos. from albino to apricot. and the price is much higher if its a snowflake or pintos maybe 3,000 to 4,000 pesos. from snowflake to white. and some people here sell their hedgehog to a much lower price... and I don't agree on that because the value of a hedgehog is gone.. it won't be called an exotic or unusual pet if its price is same as a hamster... this also happen in your country? thanks!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgies can be from free to $350usd here. There are alot of mill breeders that sell fo 35-50 bucks, bunch of them in the Illinois.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

I dont think its the price of the hedgehog that gives them value, personally


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

The only reason I hope the price does stay high so people aren't like "oh look a $20 hedgehog that would be cool to have. -buys and then Craigslist- " at least at the price they're at it's less likely though still sadly common.


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

My hedgie was on sale for $170 from the original price of $200. I got him for $160 because the store owner's wife is in love with my hairless guinea pig and I spend money on waxworms and salad mix all the time. I don't know what color Javo would be qualified as, so I can't say much on the "morphs" of hedgies here in Colorado. I can say that at the reptile shop, they're all priced the same no matter the sex or color.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

A lot of breeders like myself and larry charge one standard price it kind of makes things easy that way. Some breeders in the us do charge more for gender and color tho


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I know in Canada a lot of the breeders like to charge by color too. In Quebec, I know most breeders charge more for pintos, but snowflakes and plain color variants are usually a standard price (Usually between 125-150 CAD).

In Korea I know that they charge more for high whites and other "exotic" colors, although, pintos are not nearly as popular there.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I never charged for colour. Mine were $150 for female and $125 for male. Prices in Ontario now are insane with some breeders charging over $200. In a saturated market, that's ridiculous. 

Many breeders now focus on fancy colours but when I was breeding dark with dark masks were by far the most popular.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nancy said:


> I never charged for colour. Mine were $150 for female and $125 for male. Prices in Ontario now are insane with some breeders charging over $200. In a saturated market, that's ridiculous.
> 
> Many breeders now focus on fancy colours but when I was breeding dark with dark masks were by far the most popular.


I think it's very interesting to see which colors/patterns are popular in each area. There's such a huge difference!
But, even still, over $200 is really a lot for a hog... I think that they're priceless, but... you know.. :| Sounds like they're trying to make money off of them...


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

The breeder I got Liam from seemed to base her prices partly on color and partly on temperament. More exciting colors - darker masks/quills, pintos, snowflaskes - were about $25-$50 more. All in all, he cost me $225 - which I realize now is definitely pricey considering some other breeders in my area. But it's alright. I mostly picked Liam because he had the highest "rating" on her temperament scale, and since I was new to hedgehogs I figured that was what was most important. Since he was 3 months old when I got him, and had gone through quilling already, I figured the temperament was pretty close to accurate.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I think to base the price on the temperament of a baby is rather silly. Whose to say that super social baby isn't going to go through a rough quilling and become an unsocial grouch as an adult. Also, that baby who is a bit shy as a baby can turn into a social butterfly. We can never be certain what that 7-8 week old baby is going to be like a few months later.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have always charged one price for my babies, $125 each regardless of sex or colour. The only time my price changes is if its an older hedgie.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Nancy said:


> I think to base the price on the temperament of a baby is rather silly. Whose to say that super social baby isn't going to go through a rough quilling and become an unsocial grouch as an adult. Also, that baby who is a bit shy as a baby can turn into a social butterfly. We can never be certain what that 7-8 week old baby is going to be like a few months later.


You're probably right. I know so much more now than I did when I adopted Liam, but at the time, it made sense. I cared much more about having a friendly baby than a certain color. Like I said, he had finished quilling when I got him, so it seemed like her temperament guess was correct, but he's just a one-subject sample.  If I was a breeder, I'd probably just have one base price just to keep things easier! But then again, I'd probably find it hard to part with any adorable little hedgie babies!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

cylaura said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > I think to base the price on the temperament of a baby is rather silly. Whose to say that super social baby isn't going to go through a rough quilling and become an unsocial grouch as an adult. Also, that baby who is a bit shy as a baby can turn into a social butterfly. We can never be certain what that 7-8 week old baby is going to be like a few months later.
> ...


If they have finished their quillings, then what you see is what you get. Bad quillings don't happen that often but it's always a possibility.

You are so right. It is hard to part with babies. Oddly, I always found it easier to let a baby go than to adopt out a rescue. I always had people on my waiting list for babies, usually for at least a couple of months. That gave me time to talk extensively with the new owner and make certain they were fully aware of all the care, heating requirements and potential personalities of the new baby. I had a few people change their minds when they realized their situation was not ideal for a hedgehog. Most of the time the issue was heating. It's much better to find out before they get baby than after. With the rescues/rehomes, there wasn't that wait period because the hedgehog was already here. I had a really difficult time letting one go when I'd only been talking to the new owner for a week or two. That's one reason why most of the time, the rescues ended up staying here.


----------



## lcam85 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ya my Oreo cost me $225. The breeder I used charges based on colour as well. I thought that was a reasonable price. I didn't realise other places charged less. The breeders I researched were all around that price. I had originally wanted a chocolate coloured hedgehog but the breeder only had pintos available and no one else seemed to be breeding at the time. 

But my Oreo is the greatest and the breeder did such an amazing job with him before I brought him home that it was well worth the money. He was really social from the start which was great as I was a new owner.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I understand charging more for a color that is very hard to breed for, especially if they're known for that, but I think that non-researched buyers would think the more expensive ones have a "better" temperament.


----------



## lcam85 (Nov 30, 2011)

I would say that's a pretty bold and in my opinion wrong assumption. Good breeders identify that the temperament is never a guarantee. While I did extensive research before I got my hedgehog even the preliminary info I saw said as much. 
The majority of breeders I contacted explained the difference in price if they had them.


----------

